

A mobile friendly Vim cheat sheet - rtorr
http://rtorruellas.com/vim-cheat-sheet/

======
getoffmalawn
Under "Working with multiple files", the split command is incorrect. It's not
Ctrl+WQ; it's Ctrl+WS.

~~~
rtorr
Awesome find. I'll get that fixed.

EDIT: Looks like someone had a pull request for it. Merged.

------
redthrowaway
I'm a bit confused what the intended use case is, here. Is the idea to have it
loaded on your tablet while programming on your laptop or desktop so you don't
have to switch screens? Why not just print it out and pin it to the wall?

~~~
rtorr
I made a similar cheat sheet years ago as a PDF. It got some popularity around
the developer community. I think it being html/an open source document, you
can use it in many different ways (including printing it out and putting it on
your wall). The fact that I have already received pull request I think shows
it might be a good idea.

~~~
redthrowaway
I'm not saying I don't think people will find it useful, just that I don't get
it. Still, it's clean and concise (and readily printable), so thanks!

------
ichinaski
"c$ - change (replace) to the end of line"

I find 'C' simpler for that command.

~~~
jrussino
Why doesn't 'Y' behave similarly? I've never understood this inconsistency in
the default key bindings:

'c$' OR 'C' = change to end of line

'd$' OR 'D' = cut to end of line

'y$' = yank to end of line

'cc' = change entire line

'dd' = cut entire line

'yy' OR 'Y' = yank entire line

------
dokem
Should also mention:

    
    
      gg - top of file
      G - end of file
      5gg - go to line 5 (I find this easier than 5G)
      ciw - delete current word and enter insert mode
      yiw - copy current word
      zz - center cursor (its also nice to remap G to Gzz etc)

~~~
aaronmacy
one of these can be shortened: cw - deletes the current word & enters insert
mode

~~~
bpeebles
Not quite: cw deletes until the end of the current word from the current
position and then enters insert mode. ciw deletes the entire your current
position is in and enters insert mode. Go ahead and try them.

------
dfinn
Very useful. Needs a few typo fixes, but it's bookmarked on my phone :)

------
tmimicus
It's missing my favorite commands - ci", ci{, and ci( - change (replace)
inside quotes, brackets, and parens (respectively) pair under the cursor.

~~~
graywh
That's actually one command/operator (c) with different motions (in case,
they're all text objects).

~~~
tmimicus
true, but isn't c$ similar in that sense? that one made the list...

------
toblender
I personally like :x Over :wq

Also a nice one is :Sex

For splitting windows and navigating the file system.

------
dsschnau
Looks awesome. Going over it I'm surprised how much Vim I know already without
thinking.

------
harrytuttle
Actually just what I was after. Thanks for your efforts on this :)

------
tunnuz
Cool, thanks!

